# Truma Boiler Dumping Water



## kimwez (Mar 9, 2010)

We're on our jolly hol's in France a couple of days before we're due back but...

...when we run the water pump the dump valve on the Truma boiler opens, I can reset it and it works for a short while but then there's a sudden wheeze and a belch and we start dumping water overboard again.

This happens regardless of whether we have the hot water boiler on or off (we're currently on a hook up so I'm not worried about a gas problem).

The trouble is we of course are going through a lot of water unnecessarily...

I'm guessing there's a pressure relief valve somewhere in the system that is opening up too soon?

Anybody encountered this problem before? What's the fix?

Mister Wez


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Hot or cold*

Is it when running the hot tap, cold or either?


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

I've read elsewhere on the site that a fix if it dumps in the winter when the temperature drops below 8 degrees C (I think) that a clothes peg stops it dropping down but I'd be worried about doing that if you felt it was overheating perhaps? Hopefully you are in temperatures above the winter safety levels so it would suggest the sensor is not working?

Wheezes and belches don't sound too good!


----------



## MikeHol (Apr 12, 2008)

Sounds as if the 12v supply to the Truma dump valve might be intermittant.
It needs this to keep it closed.

I disconnected ours so that I have manual control ( Never had a problem with manual control on our previous Carver heater ).
I would just overide it and forget it, bearing in mind that you will have to drain it yourself, when the temperatures dip, unless, of course, you are using the boiler at the time.


----------



## kimwez (Mar 9, 2010)

*Re: Hot or cold*



boringfrog said:


> Is it when running the hot tap, cold or either?


Either and with the boiler on or off


----------



## kimwez (Mar 9, 2010)

MikeHol said:
 

> Sounds as if the 12v supply to the Truma dump valve might be intermittant.
> It needs this to keep it closed.
> 
> I disconnected ours so that I have manual control ( Never had a problem with manual control on our previous Carver heater ).
> I would just overide it and forget it, bearing in mind that you will have to drain it yourself, when the temperatures dip, unless, of course, you are using the boiler at the time.


I'll look into that, I thought we only had a manual dump valve and a pressure relief valve so this is news to me, I'll dig the wiring diagrams out.

...now disconnect the red wire, no - blue, no - red, BANG!


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

What state of charge / condition is your battery in. If you're battery's in a state of discharge running the pump may be dragging the voltage down past the threshold voltage where the dump valve opens. 

D.


----------



## oxford-wanderer (May 20, 2008)

A call to Truma might help 01283 586020.


Paul


----------

